# June Contest - Alinshop | DNP-Direct



## AnaSCI

*JUNE CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: ALINSHOP & DNP-DIRECT​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*JUNE CONTEST RULE(S)​*
*1) You MUST have at least 25 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 5 posts in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*JUNE CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$200 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS ALINSHOP OFFERS!!

25 GRAMS OF DNP POWDER FROM DNP-DIRECT​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## rAJJIN

Great prize!!
Using some AlinShop now and it kicks ass.
Good luck to all


----------



## dudcki27

Cool. 1


----------



## Nattydread

Nice! 
One


----------



## Flex2019

Nice prize for the contest. I love alinshop!


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## AnaSCI

DNP-Direct has also decided to contribute to the June Contest by offering 25 grams of DNP powder to the WINNER!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Magnus82

Wow, this looks very,very nice!


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## BIG D

Nice


----------



## jp513

*****


----------



## FordFan

Awesome looking prize!!!!


----------



## Bfit247

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

Wow! Alin and dnp! Great prize.

Three


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## zezazi

One


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## zezazi

two


----------



## Magnus82

Would love to try some dnp!


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.  Love Alinshop!


----------



## Thunder46

In for some Alin


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Magnus82

Dito


----------



## AnaSCI

Guys be sure to check out the 6th issue of the AnaSCI Newsletter! The group did another great job putting it together:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anasci-newsletters/32300-anasci-newsletter-issue-6-a.html#post168615


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## AnaSCI

Make sure to check out the growing list of Contest Winners in the contest link above!! Your name may end up there

AnaSCI Contest Winners


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## Magnus82

Love AnaSCI and their sponsors!   Proud to be a part of it!


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Ironbuilt

1 . I need need need
2 . I want want want
3 . I'm surprised Chris 116 isn't here but eeyore could be in shock he won may contest..


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Happy birthday hijacked. I'll win this as a present for myself...I'm thotful.


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## BIG D

T


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Two day


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## BIG D

R


----------



## Bfit247

Two


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## BIG D

H


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Stevo1304

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Stevo read the rules . 25 real posts so cool it .. Sheesh.. 2 posts wont win u the plastic snap off cap


----------



## Bfit247

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Pocket is empty and the barrel is dry .


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. 
Morning brothers...


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## BIG D

W


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## CM

holy shit, awesome prize


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Bfit247

Two


----------



## Magnus82

Its my anniversary today, 13 years of bliss!


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Bfit247

Three


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Bfit247

Four


----------



## CM

222222222222222222


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## CM

3


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## AtomAnt

One


----------



## CM

4


----------



## srd1

Uno


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## CM

5


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## Bfit247

5


----------



## BIG D

f


----------



## Ironbuilt

1&5&3


----------



## zezazi

one


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## zezazi

two


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## zezazi

three


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## zezazi

four


----------



## Magnus82

Done


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Sleep...Up for cardio at 5. 

:action-smiley-041:


----------



## zezazi

four


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dnp is for me.


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Magnus82

New day


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## BIG D

d


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Bfit247

Two


----------



## zezazi

one


----------



## Ironbuilt

189


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## CM

light weight


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## CM

xxx


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## BIG D

H


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

One


----------



## odin

1


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Nattydread

two


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## BIG D

a


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## IRONFIST

1st


----------



## zezazi

meant that as 1*


----------



## Viking

One


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## CM

uno


----------



## BIG D

hg


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Marshall

7


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Magnus82

Good morning!


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Flex2019

One


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## CM

dos


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## Flex2019

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## odin

2


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## BIG D

T


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## BIG D

J


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## Magnus82

Done


----------



## Bfit247

2


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## AtomAnt

Howdy y'all


----------



## Ironbuilt

Heyyyy ATOM!! I miss u .


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## BIG D

G


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Bfit247

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Bfit247

Three


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## swiftnhbfighter

Alin Rocks!


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## CM

yo


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

1

no cell for a week....felt lost w/o Anasci


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## jacked391

Da bubbles da bubbles


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

Three


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## BIG D

G


----------



## Nattydread

Five


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## Magnus82

First of the day.


----------



## AGGRO

First


----------



## odin

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## BIG D

H


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Bfit247

One!


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Bfit247

Two


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Collinb

Dnp!


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Flex2019

One


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'm here to win it


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

Five 

First time in months I managed to get me five in a day in


----------



## Bfit247

Three


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## BIG D

q


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Flex2019

Two


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## BIG D

H


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## CM

here....411


----------



## SURGE

1


----------



## Flex2019

Three


----------



## zezazi

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Magnus82

Nice!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Natty just won with that picture . She has nice shoes .


----------



## Flex2019

Four


----------



## FordFan

I had rather win 10 minutes with her than the gear!



Nattydread said:


> 5


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## CM

2


----------



## Magnus82

Done


----------



## BIG D

H


----------



## Magnus82

New day!


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## zezazi

uno


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## zezazi

dos


----------



## Ironbuilt

434 always wins


----------



## SURGE

2


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## CM

sup


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## zezazi

three.


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

Five


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## zezazi

bigjohn, seeing you in here too much. 5. im outta here


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## BIG D

r


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## BIG D

U


----------



## Magnus82

And I'm done!


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

Early bird has a bigger worm


----------



## AGGRO

First


----------



## odin

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## odin

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## formula1069

One


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## BIG D

J


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## MightyJohn

Two


----------



## odin

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey odin where u been brah?..glad to see u on here aye..ib


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## odin

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey odin where u been brah?..glad to see u on here aye..ib



Vacation, spending some time with the fam. Good to be back though!


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## odin

3


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## zezazi

one


----------



## swolesearcher

:bj:


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## swolesearcher

oh yeah babe


----------



## BIG D

U


----------



## swolesearcher

ok


----------



## FordFan

Bumpy bump


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## swolesearcher

i love anasci


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## FordFan

yup


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## BIG D

I


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## FordFan

lights out


----------



## MightyJohn

four


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## zezazi

yeeeh


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## SURGE

1


----------



## Magnus82

Done


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## SURGE

2


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## SURGE

3


----------



## Victory

1st


----------



## Ironbuilt

Got milk


----------



## swolesearcher

lol


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BIG D

j


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

oh yeah babe


----------



## The Grim Repper

ne


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slow down big john.. don't post so fast .. let me....


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## zezazi

bigjohn i see you in here too much. woot!


----------



## Big-John

zezazi said:


> bigjohn i see you in here too much. woot!



BECAUSE I WANT SOME FREE STUFF! 5! :headbang:


----------



## The Grim Repper

tw


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## turbobusa

I have never tryed Als stuff. Always wanted to as I have heard it's some of the very best.
Good luck guys. T


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Flex2019

One


----------



## swolesearcher

oh yeah babe


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Flex2019

Two


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Enigmatic707

Five


----------



## BIG D

8


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Flex2019

Three


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## swolesearcher

oh yeah babe


----------



## Ironbuilt

Me won


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## zezazi

nah ironbuilt its gonna be me!


----------



## Flex2019

Four


----------



## BIG D

O


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## zezazi

last one


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## FordFan

Out


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## zezazi

************


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Magnus82

Done


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'm hungry


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> I'm hungry



I was but I just ate 10 hard boiled eggs so I'm good now. 1


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

light weight!!!!!!


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## BIG D

morning


----------



## Magnus82

Wow, busy morning.


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## swolesearcher

i need to grow!


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## zezazi

yeah buddy


----------



## Ironbuilt

659


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## AtomAnt

hey dudes


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## zezazi

eyo


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## CM

yo


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## BigBob

Always getting to the party late :-((


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## swolesearcher

winner!


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## swolesearcher

yep buddy!!!!


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Bfit247

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

yessssssssssss


----------



## AGGRO

2


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## AGGRO

3


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## BIG D

T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah its me who won.


----------



## AGGRO

4


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Nattydread

Five


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## odin

1


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## MightyJohn

one


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slow down buffalo killer


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Back at nite prowlin.  Barf


----------



## swolesearcher

yesssssssssssss


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## swolesearcher

oh yeah


----------



## FordFan

Who's your daddy? 1


----------



## BIG D

J


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Victory

1


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Victory

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Victory

3


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## BigBob

Squeaky Clean


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Bfit247

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hug a friend day.


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.
Lunchtime!


----------



## BIG D

d


----------



## zezazi

doh


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

Quattro


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

Cinco


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## BIG D

Jk


----------



## swolesearcher

hiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## BIG D

T


----------



## Ironbuilt

765


----------



## tri-terror

Eh what the hell


----------



## Jello

Hi everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## BIG D

H


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Thor

*Hello*

sounds great !


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## SURGE

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## zezazi

last


----------



## MightyJohn

one


----------



## IRONFIST

Bump


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## IRONFIST

22222


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## odin

1st


----------



## Magnus82

Buenos noches!


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ohhh. 788


----------



## Enigmatic707

Uno


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Why are u awake sir? ^^^^^^ lol


----------



## Enigmatic707

Dos


----------



## tri-terror

Morning mutha fuckas


----------



## swolesearcher

morning guys!


----------



## AGGRO

2


----------



## odin

2nd


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## CM

ftw


----------



## Enigmatic707

Three


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## BIG D

coffee is good


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BigBob

Yes Love my Coffee!


----------



## Big-John

I cant live without it!


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Why are u awake sir? ^^^^^^ lol


I do my cardio at 5 brother.  Coffee and BCAAs at 4.  

2.


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Flex2019

Won


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## CM

axiron causes diarrhea. gimme a break


----------



## Enigmatic707

Four


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## zezazi

yo


----------



## Flex2019

Too


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Enigmatic707

Five


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## swolesearcher

how you doin guys?
4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Elvia1023

2


----------



## BIG D

g


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## swolesearcher

time to sleep for me. night guys


----------



## Flex2019

Tree


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey flex..tell anthro hello from westcoast ib....thks


----------



## Jello

Winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## zezazi

yooo


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

Five


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

It's that time again!  Where's Lukifer ?  On a proviron shake down maybe .lol


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2- Yay for Trensomnia


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## CM

hi


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BigBob

Tgif


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## swolesearcher

yeahhh


----------



## Ironbuilt

Big John ure superman now!.knew clark Kent didnt fit u bro. Glad u came clean.


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Heard If u eat buffalo the buffalo sweat excreted turns on the female buffalo. Hmmmm^^^^^


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## zezazi

5 im outty


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## BigBob

Anadrol :love1::love1:


----------



## BIG D

gt


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Elvia1023

2


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## swolesearcher

goodnight guys!


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Jello

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## FordFan

You know Jello, somewhere there is a guy tired of her shit. But man, smokin!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## BIG D

s


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Magnus82

Done


----------



## BIG D

Morning


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Morning!


----------



## Magnus82

Thanks for livening up the thread Jello!


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Jello said:


> Winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Is Ib!!!!!!!!!¡!!!!!!¡!!!!!!!¡


----------



## BIG D

T


----------



## Ironbuilt

U
n
o


----------



## CM

go spurs


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## AGGRO

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## AGGRO

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BIG D

G


----------



## AGGRO

4


----------



## BigBob

1 a n a d r o l......


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## zezazi

hi


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Saturday is here..


----------



## swolesearcher

finally


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Sun no rain today. Rare..


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## dudeface

one!


----------



## zezazi

another one


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## swolesearcher

quattro


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

6


----------



## FordFan

Bum


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## dudeface

number two


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## swolesearcher

i`m off! goodnight boys


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BIG D

J


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## odin

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## odin

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## odin

3


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## odin

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah she got upset ...nothin new


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Baaaaa..baaaaa


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## BIG D

A


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## swolesearcher

night guys


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## BIG D

H


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

Cool


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## zezazi

hi


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## chris698

Hello Gentlemen.... I have been hibernating for a while.... #1 for me


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## chris698

#2


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## Nattydread

Five. 
Hope all had a great Father's Day.


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## Bfit247

1


----------



## MightyJohn

one


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Lukifer since your phone broke and u cant play ill put a post in for myself....hahahaha.


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

Uno


----------



## swolesearcher

uno


----------



## AGGRO

2


----------



## SURGE

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Morning AnaSCI.
Let's kick some ass today.


----------



## BIG D

F


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## CM

lightweight


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## swolesearcher

due


----------



## BIG D

h


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## CM

need that dnp


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yayyyy..i won!


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## BigBob

Oxy1


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## dudeface

one!


----------



## BIG D

8


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

Dos


----------



## swolesearcher

tre


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hot zone for numbers guys..


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## dudcki27

Four.


----------



## swolesearcher

quattro
GANGBANG!


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## CM

dnp for me


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## swolesearcher

cinque


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## BigBob

2methelone


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Nattydread

Five


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## chris698

#1


----------



## BIG D

K


----------



## Ironbuilt

Omg Chris 698 resurfaced! Whats shaken bro..u on a sabatticol? Ib


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## SURGE

1


----------



## chris698

#2



Ironbuilt said:


> Omg Chris 698 resurfaced! Whats shaken bro..u on a sabatticol? Ib



Hey Iron, good to hear from you! 

Unfortunately, I was on a work sabbatical.  My wife told me I needed to stop fooling around on the internet and go make some money! 

Seriously, just super busy with work.....

Besides, I was worried that if I didn't come back no one else would keep track of the number counting in these contests!:headbang:


----------



## Victory

1


----------



## SURGE

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## chris698

3


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## chris698

4


----------



## Magnus82

New day 1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

chris698 said:


> #2
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Iron, good to hear from you!
> 
> Unfortunately, I was on a work sabbatical.  My wife told me I needed to stop fooling around on the internet and go make some money!
> 
> Seriously, just super busy with work.....
> 
> Besides, I was worried that if I didn't come back no one else would keep track of the number counting in these contests!:headbang:


 
Lol..ok now u go back to work.....Glad u popped back in i was asking on previous contests where u went etc..These new contest are no brainer but more fair.  Dang Magnus won one Atom Ant another ..now my turn..ib


----------



## swolesearcher

winner!!!!


----------



## Enigmatic707

Two


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## BIG D

hi


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

Tre


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## swolesearcher

due!!!!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Got this one. Hot bed of numbers right now..


----------



## FordFan

Ironbuilt said:


> Got this one. Hot bed of numbers right now..



Man do you ever sleep?  3


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## dudeface

one


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## BIG D

a


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## swolesearcher

tre


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Enigmatic707

Four


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## swolesearcher

quattro


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## swolesearcher

gangbang?


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## srd1

Duece


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## BIG D

U


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

Five


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## tri-terror

In before midnight


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## tri-terror

Ray Allen


----------



## LuKiFeR

1

whats happenin fellas


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## swolesearcher

unoi


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## AGGRO

2


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## odin

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## odin

2


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## odin

3


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Was sleepin


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam big john is dnp starving... post like a wild popeye..


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## SURGE

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## SURGE

2


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## swolesearcher

quattro


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## swolesearcher




----------



## Ironbuilt

Id sniff that taco mojo.


----------



## Magnus82

Looks like I roll with the wrong crowd!


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## BIG D

K


----------



## FordFan

MoFo said:


>



Sometimes I wander why I got married........but she's a pretty good one.

Have fun guys!


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## IRONFIST

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## IRONFIST

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

1255!!!  Wow..


----------



## swolesearcher

uno


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## CM

dnp baby


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Got it right  .im awake


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## swolesearcher

tre


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Bfit247

Two


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## BigBob

Chicken and Broccoli yum


----------



## Bfit247

Three


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## swolesearcher




----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## BIG D

T


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

8


----------



## swolesearcher

night guys


----------



## CM

thread got boobs


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## BIG D

K


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

Five


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Whoaaa  im baked.. 1334 =11⅔


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## AGGRO

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## BIG D

d


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

U guys are number hoarders


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## BIG D

90


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BIG D

l


----------



## swolesearcher

69


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Won!


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## BigBob

1373


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## BIG D

Gh


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lukifer are u chained up ?.   No see u playa.


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Boom town


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Viking

1


----------



## Victory

1


----------



## Viking

2


----------



## SURGE

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## SURGE

2


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## BIG D

P


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Suppose u use a coal BBQ also..


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## BigBob

Working saturday sucks.


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Mexifry..^


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Bump for the win


----------



## BigBob

2?


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## FordFan

Done


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Natty u a kitchensink chemist yet bro? Holla..


----------



## Nattydread

3
Not yet bro. But hopefully with your help I will be soon. 

It's funny bro, so many pins and in the past going to mex and getting things and the only thing that has scared me is brewing my own.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Word .. No sweat on orals. Inj I leave to a pro.


----------



## Nattydread

4 thanks IB.


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## swolesearcher

Ciao!


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

1451  sleep  entering


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## AGGRO

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## swolesearcher

tre


----------



## AGGRO

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## dudeface

one


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## FordFan

5? I guess


----------



## pinpoint5

One


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## pinpoint5

Two


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## BIG D

L


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## pinpoint5

Three


----------



## MightyJohn

Uno


----------



## Phoe2006

Dos


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## pinpoint5

Four


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Phoe2006

546


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Phoe2006

6


----------



## Ironbuilt

Crap i won with 1501..


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey walmart must be closed..


----------



## swolesearcher

good morning


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BIG D

f


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 Good morning AnaSCI!


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey walmart must be closed..



I go to Walmart to get inspired for my daily postings-

#3


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

Yessir!


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## BIG D

s


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## pinpoint5

One


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## dudeface

one


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## frizzlefry

Frizz is back!!!


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ms Buffalina wants her husband back.↑……open back door to see


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hot area of numbers natty i can feel it..keep playn.


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Buffalo killer...↑


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Jello

Good morning Anasci.


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

Jello said:


> Good morning Anasci.



What's up jello?.......3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Magnus82

Ironbuilt said:


> Buffalo killer...↑



Eater!


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## BIG D

Jj


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## frizzlefry

3


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## BigBob

One


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mexifry ↑ ?


----------



## ProFIT

:sFi_vikingax:


----------



## Phoe2006

3.14


----------



## swolesearcher

:3some:


----------



## dudeface

three


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Phoe2006

π²


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## CM

d////n/////p///


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## frizzlefry

4


----------



## BIG D

z


----------



## BigBob

22222


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Moooo...mooooo


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Phoe2006

15


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Jello




----------



## Magnus82

Thanks Jello!


----------



## pinpoint5

One


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Jello for president of usa!!


----------



## MightyJohn

one


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Bingo was her name. As i rolled my balls out of her basket..


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## swolesearcher

love those boobs!!!! jello for president!


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## BIG D

Y


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## BigBob

Good morning


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Jello

With my mouth, I'd never be president. Politicians aren't supposed to be blunt and have to be politically correct.


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## BigBob

Deuce


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

She broke down on all fours as the python took hold.....  thats start of my new novel guys.. 12 inches of pink...


----------



## Magnus82

Ironbuilt said:


> She broke down on all fours as the python took hold.....  thats start of my new novel guys.. 12 inches of pink...



Move over 50 Shades, this ones going to be good!


----------



## BIG D

K


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Page 2.
As the python moved in to the nest the quivering leafs of the tunnel shuttered with aggression yet passion...


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Nattydread

three.


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zezazi

One. Back in this. Im gonna win


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## BIG D

ds


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey mofo any pics of that asians ass ure tappin? Share bro

Ib


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Congrats i won rite now


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## swolesearcher

Ib not yet bro but i`ll try to get more for you


----------



## CM

?aaron hernandez.........c'mon man
1682. sounds good


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## FordFan

Good night


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Phoe2006

187


----------



## zezazi

Two!


----------



## Phoe2006

77


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Walmart  ¿


----------



## Phoe2006

211


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 Good morning - I win.


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## swolesearcher

morning guys


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## The Grim Repper




----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## BigBob

Hello


----------



## BIG D

morning coffee


----------



## Jello

Good morning Anasci.


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## CM

1701


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Phoe2006

58008


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Coal grillin or natty gas?   Im natty gas..why support ↑.. lol


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

1719 won


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## BIG D

Works for the birds I need to hit the lotto


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

Cinco


----------



## BigBob

triple


----------



## The Grim Repper

Foo-ah!


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Phoe2006

22.725


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## swolesearcher

4??


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Why is this buffalo always above me? ↑


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## BIG D

a


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## FordFan

Yup


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dammit  never can load a pic..pisses me off..


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## Magnus82

Early bird gets the dnp


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## dudeface

one!


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

Two


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BIG D

coffee


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

Three


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

I yam what i yam


----------



## Enigmatic707

Quattro


----------



## CM

2 more days


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hot zone for the number..i can feel it..


----------



## BigBob

I hope your right....


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## BigBob

Hey IB Love your Avatar. Thats what I look like in the gym.....
3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

Penta


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## BigBob

Five!


----------



## BIG D

r


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

1796!  We may hit 2g on this one.. way to go people.. but u fricken lost ..!


----------



## swolesearcher

i won!!!! Ib you lost


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## FordFan

1st and last post of the day (I think)


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

5


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hows the training going Thunder ? You will kick some ass at the show brutha.. Ib


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

5-1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Ironbuilt

Natty wants this ..i got it.  Lol


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Nattydread

5

IB I win but here's your 2nd place prize


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BIG D

B


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## dudeface

one!


----------



## Ironbuilt

AnaSCI said:


> *JUNE CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: ALINSHOP & DNP-DIRECT​*
> *CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
> *JUNE CONTEST RULE(S)​*
> *1) You MUST have at least 25 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
> 2) You are only allowed to make 5 posts in the thread per day and
> the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other
> member make a post before posting again.
> 3) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the
> present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest
> next month!!*
> 
> *JUNE CONTEST
> PRIZE(S)​*
> *$200 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS ALINSHOP OFFERS!!
> 
> 25 GRAMS OF DNP POWDER FROM DNP-DIRECT​*
> *Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that
> you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where
> it is legal to partake in the businesses that they
> do.*



Congrats Ironbuilt!!!  

Psyche bitches.. Keep playn folks just to see me really win.. 
Thanks again AShop and DNP Direct!


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## AnaSCI

Guys this is the last warning. NO nude pics in the contest threads. We have an Adult forum for that. Thank you!


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Nattydread

AnaSCI said:


> Guys this is the last warning. NO nude pics in the contest threads. We have an Adult forum for that. Thank you!



I apologize. Won't happen again.

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

AnaSCI said:


> Guys this is the last warning. NO nude pics in the contest threads. We have an Adult forum for that. Thank you!



I tell you guys this , u dont listen , so now will you since the King spoke?   Ib :banghead:


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

1879 ib was born.


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

1882  i won ..


----------



## big n wv

1


----------



## BIG D

Y


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## FordFan

Bump


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

5 hours 9 minutes for winner Ironbuilt!  Gimme gimmme


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## CM

dnp for all


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

1910  1 hour 3o min to takeoff!!   Thanks AlinShop / Dnp Direct


----------



## dudeface

one!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Whoa..gotta be west coast playas at this time..


----------



## swolesearcher

and the winner is...?


----------



## AnaSCI

I will be announcing the winner shortly. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Jello

Good luck everyone.


----------



## AnaSCI

*JUNE CONTEST WINNER​*
*THE GRIM REPPER with # 1435​*
*JUNE CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$200 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS ALINSHOP OFFERS!!

25 GRAMS OF DNP POWDER FROM DNP-DIRECT​*
*CONGRATULATIONS THE GRIM REPPER​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*

Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## Big-John

Congrats brother!


----------



## Ironbuilt

CONGRATS GRIM!!

Magnus and Natty had Grim in a tablet press as ironbuilt was ready to eat the tablet 2 away!!

           :sSp_clangrats::sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## The Grim Repper

I'm blown away guys, truly an epic day - started lousy, but this is awesome.  Thanks AnaSCI, best place evah!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Nattydread

Congrats bro!


----------



## Thunder46

Congrats!!


----------



## Enigmatic707

The Grim Repper said:


> I'm blown away guys, truly an epic day - started lousy, but this is awesome.  Thanks AnaSCI, best place evah!  Thanks everyone!



I hate you!!!!!!! Haha just kidding... Congrats. No send my fat ass that DNP


----------



## Magnus82

Congrats grim!


----------



## swolesearcher

congrats grim


----------



## BigBob

Nice! Congradulations bro.


----------



## FordFan

Congrats, enjoy


----------



## LuKiFeR

congrats buddy


----------



## chrisr116

Congrats man...


----------



## Elvia1023

Congrats Grim... couldn't have happened to a better person.


----------



## odin

Good job Grim!!


----------

